# One tough turkey Season



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Going to be one tough season, found out my dad had cancer on 2/2/12
and he passed on 2/8/12, he was only 67 years old, rest in peace dad, I love you 
Your son Barney


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Deepest sympathies to you on your loss...but don't ever give up on the turkeys, he wouldn't want you to.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

My condolences and prayers go out to you and your family. Your dad will be smiling in heaven when you punch your tag.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Prayers and condolences for the entire family.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Condolences to you and your family. I hope that this Spring when you lay the smack down on a Gobbler you'll be comforted by the memories you shared with him in the field. Good luck this Spring!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

So sorry to hear that.. I hope you find some relief this spring when you back against a tree and take in everything around you.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss! Now you have an angel to guide you to your spot to take a big Tom come this spring. As you sit quietly reflecting on the past hunts with him he will reach down and touch your soul... you will know he is with you. My son hunts with me every spring even though he's been gone since '94. Prayers to you and your family.

Jim


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry about your loss. Prayers with you and your family.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> Deepest sympathies to you on your loss...but don't ever give up on the turkeys, he wouldn't want you to.


Well said, times spent in the turkey woods will help.


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Sorry for your lose. It will be 2 years in April since I lost mine. It was very tough at first..and still is..but it does get a little easier w/ time. My dad would never want me to stop doing the things he taught me and we loved to do together and I am sure yours would not either. Good luck and enjoy all the memories that you shared.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> Deepest sympathies to you on your loss...but don't ever give up on the turkeys, he wouldn't want you to.


Sorry for your loss. Time heals all.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Very sad, sorry for your loss. He will always be out there with you.


----------



## walkingonwater (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your father Arrow... I'm sure he'll be smiling down at you as you're setting up on one of your cool April/May mornings. Just remember to take a second and smile back! RIP


----------

